# hellooo



## angel_devil (Sep 20, 2009)

hi . tt whzt is mean ????? i'm new


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

tourist trouphy :wink:


----------



## angel_devil (Sep 20, 2009)

thx ..i'm from algeria ... this is my first forum


----------



## angel_devil (Sep 20, 2009)

i think tt is car or somthing like that


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum  even if you appear a bit lost, the TT is indeed a motor vehicle :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome dont forget to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the Audi TT forum


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. 8)


----------



## angel_devil (Sep 20, 2009)

thanks all thanks all thanks allthanks allthanks all thanks allthanks all


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

:? but welcome.


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------

